# A little bird and trout knife



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2016)

This one has a little bit of file work along the top edge and also a leg breaker just in front of the brass bolsters. A nice piece of burl white oak for the handles, finished up with a leather sheath. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2016)

Pretty little knife!  Fine work Scott.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 10, 2016)

Most folks don't know how nice a good chunk of oak can look. Nice work Scottie.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 11, 2016)

wow that is gorgeous I love bird and trout knives!


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sweet...flows well!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you folks


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice one Scott, Looks great.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2016)

Fine looking knife! That is pretty much my favorite style of knife for cleaning game and general use. Can you elaborate on the "leg breaker?" I'd never heard of that. I'm guessing it's for bird legs?


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Well done Scott!!


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 13, 2016)

That's nice.  Do you make them for others? I'd like one.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2016)

Hillbilly, yes sir , its for bird legs. They lay in the notch and with a little thumb pressure they will break right over.


nkbigdog, Thank you sir, how have you been doing , its been a long time

Water swat, yes sir, i can make anything you want. If you can draw it, i will make it for you. If your close enough, drop by the shop one day.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2016)

>>Hillbilly, yes sir , its for bird legs. They lay in the notch and with a little thumb pressure they will break right over.<<
(if you just break one leg, they'll fly in a circle and give you a second shot)


>>Water swat, yes sir, i can make anything you want. If you can draw it, i will make it for you. If your close enough, drop by the shop one day.<<
This is a fact, Scottie can do you proud.

Folks - just kidding about the bird legs. However, if you hit them right with the first shot......they won't be able to run off anyway. I always preferred the leather hobbles that duckhunters used to use.


----------



## tsharp (Nov 27, 2016)

Very nice I wish I had talent like the guys on here. Maybe some of the knife makers could take picture of some of the equipment and tools needed so maybe some of us could start trying to make a few. Thanks.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 28, 2016)

These and a good hammer plus suitable tongs.


----------



## tsharp (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice! Where I'm from everyone was a fisherman or worked in the oil field. Hard to find a anvil around here. But I know I need to start looking. I have been working in the shipyard since 1974. Thanks it's a start.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 29, 2016)

tsharp said:


> Very nice! Where I'm from everyone was a fisherman or worked in the oil field. Hard to find a anvil around here. But I know I need to start looking. I have been working in the shipyard since 1974. Thanks it's a start.



A shipyard should be full of anvils of all types and lots of fellas that know how to use them. Hard to do that wide a variety of metal work with out them. Just need to check around to the various machine shop areas on site and talk to the foreman or shop chief, they'll know. 
Actually all you need is good mass and a flat surface. My first "anvil" was a chunk of broken granite reject headstone, second was a RxR car coupling knuckle, and so on. Sure, a "real" anvil is any smith's desire, but use what you can get. One of my best travel anvils that I demo on is 50# forklift tine standing on end and flattened/ground smooth - 6"x2" - can easily forge a full size bowie blade on it (almost as quickly as on the 430#er in the pic above). More about desire and developed skills than anything else.
So keep your eyes open they are out there.


----------



## Magowah (Dec 8, 2016)

That is one sweet knife.  Unfortunately, I already have more trout and bird knives than I do trout and birds!!  If I can come up with an occasion for maybe someone deserving a NICE gift, I may contact you.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nice sir....


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 10, 2016)

Just say the word magowah


----------

